# Easter



## Relle (Jan 10, 2012)

I went into Woolies today (supermarket here in Oz) and they have Easter Buns out for sale in the bakery, now thats only 2 weeks after Christmas  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: . Maybe the eggs are out too and I just haven't seen them yet.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL, that is ridiculous.  We have Valentine's Day and they just go straight to that after Christmas, then right to Easter.  There is always festive candy to buy!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 10, 2012)

There's been quite a bit of media discussion about the pros and cons of that, here in south aussie.

The one thing we can be sure of ... they wouldn't be there unless people were buyng them, so there must be plenty of demand!


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! So it's not just happening here in the States then!

2011 was the first year that I saw Christmas tree displays up in August in a few stores in my area (usually the Halloween displays are up in August/September) 

Well, on the bright side, it keeps the economy going. And like Soapy Gurl said- there is always festive candy to buy! Or in your case, Easter Buns. Yum!


IrishLass


----------



## Relle (Jan 10, 2012)

I can do without the easter buns on my hips as much as I love them.


----------



## Iduna (Jan 10, 2012)

Coles had them out a good week ago. I made a bet with my dh that they would have Easter stuff up with in two weeks of xmass. I said that 2 days before xmass. It's a sad day that they still have xmass stock that they are trying to sell and it's not even a week into the new year and they are starting to sell Easter stuff. My dh just asked me if they had the choc chip buns out yet.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 10, 2012)

I saw Easter candy at the store the other day. I was shocked but since it's happening elsewhere than obviously many companies think there is a strong market for it.

Iduna - 

I mentioned it to my sister and she asked if the Reese's Eggs were out yet.


----------



## Relle (Jan 11, 2012)

Hazel, not sure, what are Reece's eggs - are they a brand name ?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes, I misspelled it. Reese's peanut butter cups but egg shaped. 

http://www.hersheys.com/reeses/products ... utter-Cups


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 11, 2012)

The second I read Easter candy I thought "are the Cadbury Eggs out?" LOL!  Oh the Reese's Eggs are so yummy too.  They have more peanut butter than the cups do, which is the best part, he he he.

There was Christmas stuff out with the Halloween here too.  Mostly in early October.  JoAnn's had clearanced Halloween and had Christmas up before Halloween was even here!  Who wants to shop for Christmas in October?


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 12, 2012)

My favourite ... New Zealand pineapple lump chocolate eggs, followed by New Zealand hokey pokey chocolate eggs ... maybe I need to travel home to buy some easter eggs!


----------

